# Question Me ?!?!?!



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, so since this is the "break room" lets take a break from all the ems posts, debates, arguements, and paraGod syndromes, and lets do something fun. Ask me ANYTHING you want, and I will respond with an answer, and then give you a question. That way we can all get to know some funny, interesting, and serious facts about each other on a lighter note. No being mean, and you can only ask a question, or answer the one that you were asked. NO DEBATES. LOL. If someone askes you something that you dont want to answer, just type "5th". Make sure you quote the question your answering.


Someone be brave and Start. get set. GO.


----------



## karaya (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you believe in UFOs?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

karaya said:


> Do you believe in UFOs?




umm  NO !!!





Do you have any horses ?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Rid,,,
what kind of car do you drive ?


----------



## karaya (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> umm NO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Only the rented one my daugher rides every Monday.


----------



## mikeN (Mar 4, 2009)

Who would win in a wrestling match, lemmy or god?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Who would win in a wrestling match, lemmy or god?




Dont know a Lemmy, but Im gonna go with God regardless. just from past experiences.




What do you spend more than 10 hours a week doing ? besides working.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Mar 4, 2009)

I think Lemmy holds the ace if I am not mistaken.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> If someone askes you something that you dont want to answer, just type "5th".


Where were you Monday night?  Were you involved in the triple homicide on Main and Duke?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2009)

Where is your favorite place to shop?


----------



## mikeN (Mar 4, 2009)

trick question, lemmy is god. Too obscure?  Besides clinicals I spend more than  10 hours a week reading and/or listening to music.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Where is your favorite place to shop?



Definately Cabellas !!!  AND YOURS ???


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Where were you Monday night?  Were you involved in the triple homicide on Main and Duke?





Ummm Im gonna take the 5th on that one, on the grounds that what I say may incriminate me......


Monday night, I was, hmmm, ummm, oh yeah, trying to calm my nerves before my exam Tues morning, sitting outside chain smoking cigarettes and watching captain kangaroo. Yep.




So have you ever wrecked an ambulance?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Definately Cabellas !!!  AND YOURS ???



Uuuuhhhmmm does the mall count? I can't pick between the Coach outlet, the book store, American Eagle, Build a Bear!!! (Yes, I make the little stuffed animals... for my baby cousins and my nephew... I swear!!!)

Ok ok... Barnes and Nobles. I could spend my entire life savings in the medical refrence section!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Uuuuhhhmmm does the mall count? I can't pick between the Coach outlet, the book store, American Eagle, Build a Bear!!! (Yes, I make the little stuffed animals... for my baby cousins and my nephew... I swear!!!)
> 
> Ok ok... Barnes and Nobles. I could spend my entire life savings in the medical refrence section!



LOL, that section looks like my living room I bet. But NOW I can get rid of those damn test prep books.


Okay, so describe the cutest outfit you've put a build a bear in ???


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> LOL, that section looks like my living room I bet. But NOW I can get rid of those damn test prep books.
> 
> 
> Okay, so describe the cutest outfit you've put a build a bear in ???



Hmm.. Probably the cutest was the one I made for my little cousin's third birthday. It was an elephant in a green polka dot dress with a cute little green headband! Haha.

What is your favorite part of EMS?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Hey Rid,,,
> what kind of car do you drive ?



Car?... My baby & me. She going to get used tomorrow up to 89 degrees then a possible chance of snow in a couple of days... go figure!








Favorite part of EMS is picking on others... 

What is your favorite type of call?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Car?... My baby & me. She going to get used tomorrow up to 89 degrees then a possible chance of snow in a couple of days... go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can tell !!!  And nice bike by the way. I prefer a big ole dodge dually, 12 valve, twin turbos, and very fast !!! LOL.

My favorite type of calls are definetly the pedi's. I like the fact that they can't tell you whats wrong 9x outta 10. More challenging.

My most unliked calls are trauma, theres no guessing involved, they dont really put my mind to work, and theres not a whole lot you can learn from them.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

> What is your favorite type of call?



AMS calls. It's like playing detective figuring out what caused the AMS and if you can treat it.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Hmm.. Probably the cutest was the one I made for my little cousin's third birthday. It was an elephant in a green polka dot dress with a cute little green headband! Haha.
> 
> What is your favorite part of EMS?



Definetley my co-workers, and the ability to use my head and think about what could be going on. 


If you could change one thing about EMS, what would it be ?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

> If you could change one thing about EMS, what would it be ?



Stricter schools. Not just education wise, but entrance wise so we could weed out those who are just in EMS for the lights and sirens while also providing a higher educational standard.

What's one thing that makes you gag?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Stricter schools. Not just education wise, but entrance wise so we could weed out those who are just in EMS for the lights and sirens while also providing a higher educational standard.
> 
> What's one thing that makes you gag?






LOL, definetly nasty rotten feet, and HUGE, fat people smell. haha.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2009)

*Change EMS and wrecking ambulances...*

Change EMS: too many inmates as patients. No, wait, mine are 100% inmates..
I have, variously, ripped the seat off a broken bench seat then out of a unit with my bare hands; had a seat pedestal in a semi-modular Dodge tear itself loose from the floor and was being held by the seatbelt I was wearing; and drove in the curb lane by a bent NO PARKING sign which neatly tore one of the can lights off the side of the roof cap on that selfsame semi-modular Dodge.

 No accidents except backing into a 50 lb CO2 extinguisher on the flightlin in the rescue truck, between two pumpers and in front of the asst chief. No damage to the Powerwagon but the extinguishers wheels were a little bit "Little Rascals" after that.

OK, question: Have you ever worked with someone who just has to start an IV and oxygen on everyone, maybe apply a C collar, basically just gets treatment happy nearly every time for no good reason but that they can?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Change EMS: too many inmates as patients. No, wait, mine are 100% inmates..
> I have, variously, ripped the seat off a broken bench seat then out of a unit with my bare hands; had a seat pedestal in a semi-modular Dodge tear itself loose from the floor and was being held by the seatbelt I was wearing; and drove in the curb lane by a bent NO PARKING sign which neatly tore one of the can lights off the side of the roof cap on that selfsame semi-modular Dodge.
> 
> No accidents except backing into a 50 lb CO2 extinguisher on the flightlin in the rescue truck, between two pumpers and in front of the asst chief. No damage to the Powerwagon but the extinguishers wheels were a little bit "Little Rascals" after that.
> ...





Well, I can honestly say that I havent gotten the pleasure to work with those paraGods yet, And not only that, I have vowed for as long as I started school, that I would never be one of those medics either.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 5, 2009)

mikeN said:


> trick question, lemmy is god. Too obscure?  Besides clinicals I spend more than  10 hours a week reading and/or listening to music.



I knew it, just didn't see this thread to respond to that question appropriately until just now. I loved _Airheads_


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Hmm.. Probably the cutest was the one I made for my little cousin's third birthday. It was an elephant in a green polka dot dress with a cute little green headband! Haha.
> 
> What is your favorite part of EMS?



Admit it, you have that same dress!


----------



## reaper (Mar 5, 2009)

No, I see Sasha in red polka dots, not green ones!!!!


----------



## Scout (Mar 5, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> .
> 
> OK, question: Have you ever worked with someone who just has to start an IV and oxygen on everyone, maybe apply a C collar, basically just gets treatment happy nearly every time for no good reason but that they can?




Yup but he was new, turned around once to get something and while my back was turned the pt has sneezed and had an IV in.

Felt like the pt sneezed and your man had the iv in after it, i'm sure it was the other way around but we got a good laugh.


Q: Quiet or loud pts? As in personality not unresponsive or screaming child.


----------



## mikeN (Mar 5, 2009)

quiet pt's. The loud ones are either HofH or you ask about their medical hx and they tell you about how they sliced off their finger tip when they ran a landscaping business in the 70s and how many people hey had that worked for them and go on and on.  It's hard to interupt those people.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Scout (Mar 5, 2009)

Baileys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Favorite ice cream flavor?



Anything with CHOCOLATE!

Least favorite type of run?


----------



## Scout (Mar 5, 2009)

brown and runny


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Anything with CHOCOLATE!
> 
> Least favorite type of run?



Allstate pain.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Favorite ice cream flavor?



Butter pecan.


What was your longest relationship, EVER ?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Butter pecan.
> 
> 
> What was your longest relationship, EVER ?



almost 2 years.

The jerk.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 5, 2009)

Favorite ice cream is coffee. Can't do the chocolate thing, I'm deathly allergic.

So, the least favorite run is the runs run? 
Mine is the people who share their tiny travel trailer with an assortment of animals (the worst was the guy who lived with three ferretts)who smell that particular combination of cheap cigarettes, cheaper beer, unwashed clothes and poor hygiene. That smell just won't leave my nose!

Longest relationship EVER will be 27 years this April. 

I don't own horses, I ride a friend's. My rule is I won't own an animal too big to lift into my car for a ride to the vet's. My latest dog is pushing that envelope!

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Favorite ice cream is coffee. Can't do the chocolate thing, I'm deathly allergic.
> 
> So, the least favorite run is the runs run?
> Mine is the people who share their tiny travel trailer with an assortment of animals (the worst was the guy who lived with three ferretts)who smell that particular combination of cheap cigarettes, cheaper beer, unwashed clothes and poor hygiene. That smell just won't leave my nose!
> ...



baked in a cake. i dont like eggs..


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Favorite ice cream is coffee. Can't do the chocolate thing, I'm deathly allergic.
> 
> So, the least favorite run is the runs run?
> Mine is the people who share their tiny travel trailer with an assortment of animals (the worst was the guy who lived with three ferretts)who smell that particular combination of cheap cigarettes, cheaper beer, unwashed clothes and poor hygiene. That smell just won't leave my nose!
> ...







Over easy. And Im glad I drink the expensive beer. Maybe I wont smell that bad when Im older.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

sasha said:


> baked in a cake. I dont like eggs..



lmao.........


----------



## mikeN (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you a dog person or cat person?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Are you a dog person or cat person?



Definetly a dog person. We have a pit and a boxer. They are tooo adorable.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 5, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Are you a dog person or cat person?



Dog person for sure,cats hate me.  We have three female Jack Russell Terriers, one is 14 years old and the other two are 6 month old sisters. Life is pretty busy around here.

Q. Are you a musician and what do you play?

 I try to play a fiddle and concertina


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 6, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Are you a dog person or cat person?



Do I really have to choose?  We have two cats - a 15 yo Main Coon and a 2 yo barn cat.  We also have two dogs, both Aussies.  One turned 6 in Feb and one will be 6 in Nov.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 6, 2009)

Vonny said:


> Q. Are you a musician and what do you play?



I play the trumpet.

If you had the opportunity to go back and change any one thing in your life, would you do it?


----------



## milhouse (Mar 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> What is your favorite type of call?



my favorite type of call is when you get an AMA...... lol you get to go fast and go woowooo. and dont have to do anything lol......

i do like doing what i do on a serious note!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Are you a dog person or cat person?



I don't have dogs or cats. I do have two fur children though.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> If you had the opportunity to go back and change any one thing in your life, would you do it?






Ohhhh, most definetly. The amount of flaque I will probably get for this,,lol. oh well. I think if I could go back in my life, I would not have had any kids. I love them now that I have them of course, but if I didnt have them, I wouldnt know. That just gave me a new idea for a thread. Going to post.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 6, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> If you had the opportunity to go back and change any one thing in your life, would you do it?



Oh Yes!
I would have not grown up so  young....


----------



## JerzEmt (Mar 6, 2009)

You wake up, you are alone, the first thing you see bring a huge smile to your face. What is it?


----------



## Vonny (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres two of my fur children


----------



## JerzEmt (Mar 6, 2009)

AND your question is?


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

*My family can't decide for me*



mikeN said:


> Are you a dog person or cat person?



Personally I'm a dog person but.........We have 2 cats and 4 dogs. As soon as the kids are out of the house though the cats are going with them (If they're still alive!B))LOL


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Car?... My baby & me. She going to get used tomorrow up to 89 degrees then a possible chance of snow in a couple of days... go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fav. type of call???  I'm a Trauma junkie....

Does anyone else ride a motorcycle besides Rid and I? (I ride an '82 Honda Silver Wing GL500I)


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

P.S. I'll get a pic on here as soon as I can


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 6, 2009)

Favorite type of call:  I'll have to let you know when I start going on them. ;-)

Cat or dog person:  More of a cat person honestly but I like both.

Ice cream flavor:  Chocolate chip cookie dough!  That or coffee flavored.

Ride:  I drive a 2000 Ford Ranger.  It's red and I've it since 2003.  Since I just joined the volly fire department, does that make me a whacker? 

One thing I would change about my life:  I really wouldn't seriously consider changing anything because it shaped me into who I am but I wouldn't have minded doing EMS earlier.  I might have been a medic by now.

Are you married?  To answer myself, I've been married since November 22.  Thankfully I have a very understanding wife who's fully supporting my wanting to become an EMT.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 6, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> One thing I would change about my life:  I really wouldn't seriously consider changing anything because it shaped me into who I am



I feel the same way, so it is always interesting to me when people say they would change something, or their reasoning for wanting to do so if they could.  The way I see it, every decision you make presents you with opportunities.  Change a decision, and you change those opportunities.  If you have different opportunities to choose from, who's to say you would end up where you are today.  I guess for some people, that is the whole idea - to be someplace different - but I am pretty happy with my life and can't imagine changing the here and now.

As for your question, I have been married for 7 1/2 years, and lived with my husband for 2 1/2 years prior to tying the knot.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2009)

> You wake up, you are alone, the first thing you see bring a huge smile to your face. What is it?



The clock, saying I have another hour left before it's time to really wake up.



> If you had the opportunity to go back and change any one thing in your life, would you do it?



I woulda spent more time with my dad before he died. I'd give anything to hear him call me "Sasa" one more time.


----------



## 281mustang (Mar 6, 2009)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2009)

281mustang said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



A woodchuck would chuck all the wood that a woodchuck could chuck.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2009)

281mustang said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
> 
> 
> Sasha said:
> ...



If a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> If a woodchuck could chuck wood.



Show off.
10


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 6, 2009)

ms medic so what is your dream vacation spot.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Mar 7, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Favorite ice cream flavor?



Ben & Jerry's Carmel Sutra


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 7, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> ms medic so what is your dream vacation spot.


Aahhhh, I would have to say

On the side of any river, camping, cooking and eating the huge black snake that I've killed, and listening to the fire pop. mmmmm, I cant wait to go again.



That reminds me. I have a picture:










I bet you thought I was joking. lol.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice snake Ms.  
 Tastes like chicken! LOL


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2009)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> Ben & Jerry's Carmel Sutra



Yum. Ben & Jerry's is happiness on a spoon.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 7, 2009)

benkfd said:


> Nice snake Ms.
> Tastes like chicken! LOL





Yep, yep. As for this snake, I didnt really eat this one, he was one tough lil dude. Just killed him and disected him. I timed his heart to how long it would beat in the palm of my hand, and it was about 6 minutes. But I have had killed and eaten many "wild" snake. mmm mmm good. lol.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 7, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Yep, yep. As for this snake, I didnt really eat this one, he was one tough lil dude. Just killed him and disected him. I timed his heart to how long it would beat in the palm of my hand, and it was about 6 minutes. But I have had killed and eaten many "wild" snake. mmm mmm good. lol.



Scary thing is it really does taste like chicken,  especially rattlesnake.YUMMMMMMMM.  Haven't had that in a long time^_^


----------



## daedalus (Mar 7, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> umm  NO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the EMTLife resident UFO expert, let me re-educate you.
You WANT TO BELIEVE in UFOs.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2009)

daedalus said:


> As the EMTLife resident UFO expert, let me re-educate you.
> You WANT TO BELIEVE in UFOs.



Thanks for reminding me...time to renew my subscription to CSI.


----------

